# My 18,000 mile Model 3 trip starts tomorrow!!!



## mntlvr23 (Sep 26, 2017)

Starting in early May, my brother and I will be travelling over 18,000 miles in my new Model 3 to visit each of the 30 MLB stadiums in less than 30 days.

The goals of the trip are to: 1) Raise awareness of EVs & Encourage EV test drives; 2) Raise funds for the Boys & Girls Clubs of America (BGCA) across the US; and 3) See a lot of baseball. (For added attention to these causes, we are attempting to set a Guinness World Record or two along the way - "Fastest time to visit all 30 MLB Stadiums" and "Longest Voyage in an Electric Vehicle".)

If you are interested in: learning more about the trip; seeing the ambitious trip schedule; or making a donation to BGCA - check out the event website: www.epicevroadtrip.com (the site also has a daily MLB trivia contest and blog). All donations go directly to local chapters of the Boys & Girls Clubs of America in the MLB city of your choosing (please help us get a great start).

If you are interested in following us during our travels, please LIKE our Facebook page www.facebook.com/EpicEvRoadtrip/ We will be posting about: our trip experiences; the performance of the Model 3; efficiency at various speeds (with and without aeros), etc. and much more. 
Cheers, Steve

ps - I would love feedback on the website (suggestions for improvement)
(also if anyone wants to share and help spread the word, it is much appreciated)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

First, So jealous! but essentially 30 days of constantly moving , and hope you are not who I end up sitting next to since your schedule looks like you plan to be driving straight thru from one stadium to the next without a hotel stop between. 


mntlvr23 said:


> I would love feedback on the website (suggestions for improvement)


why does the link in your post above that appears to be a non-facebook link first take you to facebook to redirect you to the actual site?


----------



## mntlvr23 (Sep 26, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> First, So jealous! but essentially 30 days of constantly moving , and hope you are not who I end up sitting next to since your schedule looks like you plan to be driving straight thru from one stadium to the next without a hotel stop between.
> 
> why does the link in your post above that appears to be a non-facebook link first take you to facebook to redirect you to the actual site?


Melinda - Thanks for the feedback. I just checked out both links and they worked for me (they do both have the same graphic, so look similar at first.). I will check on other devices as well.

Our schedule allows 8 hours of sleep in a hotel most nights - and only one night of driving straight through (and we will have a third driver that day). I am sure the alternating passengers will be well rested with the spacious comfy seats. I have had mine for just a week and am so pleased.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

EDIT: because fixed! 

Very much looking forward to following your journey! Best of luck and safe travels!


----------



## mntlvr23 (Sep 26, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Seems it's something with the first link.
> 
> View attachment 7334
> 
> ...


Thanks. I am thinking that maybe it is because I cut and paste it from a Facebook post. I have gone in and edited to delete the link and retyped it, hopefully it works now.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

mntlvr23 said:


> Our schedule allows 8 hours of sleep in a hotel most nights - and only one night of driving straight through (and we will have a third driver that day).


I was just looking at those I'm familiar with  and the SEA-SFO looks tough.
leaving a 7p Seattle game to get to a 7p Giants game seemed tight. It doesn't help that it easily can be an hour after the end of the 9th to get out of the garage and onto the freeway - so say be back on the road by 11p if it's not a long/extra inning game, I'd estimate at least 13 hours with an ICE, Tesla's route planner says 15 ½ hours gets you to AT&T Park after 2pm. Assuming you want to be to the gate a half hour before 1st pitch, you have 4 spare hours.


----------



## mntlvr23 (Sep 26, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I was just looking at those I'm familiar with  and the SEA-SFO looks tough.
> leaving a 7p Seattle game to get to a 7p Giants game seemed tight. It doesn't help that it easily can be an hour after the end of the 9th to get out of the garage and onto the freeway - so say be back on the road by 11p if it's not a long/extra inning game, I'd estimate at least 13 hours with an ICE, Tesla's route planner says 15 ½ hours gets you to AT&T Park after 2pm. Assuming you want to be to the gate a half hour before 1st pitch, you have 4 spare hours.


We have tried to build in one hour before and after each game for traffic and extra innings (and 8 hours extra for a hotel) There are four tough legs: SEA to SF and HOU to TB are similar, DET to NYY only has 2 hours to spare - and then CLE to COL is the crazy one


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

This is awesome! I would love to do the same kind of trip for the NHL!


----------



## mntlvr23 (Sep 26, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> This is awesome! I would love to do the same kind of trip for the NHL!


LOL, SoFlaModel3 - we were jokingly talking about doing that next year


----------



## mntlvr23 (Sep 26, 2017)

We received some great news and some tough news -
Great News - After applying to attempt to break two Guinness World Records around 3 months ago (you must allow 15 weeks for their review and response), they finally got back to me and let me know that both applications have been accepted. We are good to go after the records for "Fastest Time to Visit all MLB Stadiums" and "Longest Journey by Electric Vehicle".
Tough News - In the extensive rules for each of these attempts, it is stated (in all caps) "IF ANY TRAFFIC LAWS ARE VIOLATED DURING AN ATTEMPT AT THIS RECORD, THEN GUINNESS WORLD RECORDS WILL NOT ACCEPT THE CLAIM AND THE APPLICANT WILL BE DISQUALIFIED".
Hopefully disqualification is only justified after receiving a moving violation (and not from them calculating our speed from the travel logs to see we averaged 2 mph over the limit 








We are both safe drivers, and we have built in enough travel time into the schedule so that we do not have to exceed the regular flow of traffic - but 18,000 miles of highway driving is a long way to not accidentally push the electrons a little too hard a few times - especially in the Model 3 .......


----------



## mntlvr23 (Sep 26, 2017)

We will be posting lots of good information about the performance and efficiency of the Model 3 throughout the trip.

Follow on Facebook, Twitter and/or Instagram (epicEVroadtrip for each) - though I will try to post a good bit here as well. Wish me and my Model 3 luck.

Cheers


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

mntlvr23 said:


> We will be posting lots of good information about the performance and efficiency of the Model 3 throughout the trip.
> 
> Follow on Facebook, Twitter and/or Instagram (epicEVroadtrip for each) - though I will try to post a good bit here as well. Wish me and my Model 3 luck.
> 
> Cheers


If it's possible I'll try to catch up with you when you're charging before / after the Marlins game!

For hotels, I'm assuming you've picked hotels with charging, right?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Best of luck and safe travels!

Pro tip: when you visit the ancient, hallowed grounds of Fenway Park, try not to sit here:


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

@mntlvr23 - because baseball is a game of stats, here's some tidbits on your trip 

Three times you will see a team on back to back days: Mariners, Cubs and Rays

Three teams you will see four times: Giants, Phillies & Yankees
Four teams you will see three times: A's, Cubbies, M's & Rays
Thirteen teams you will see two times: Astros, Blue Jays, Braves, Brewers, Indians, Marlins, Mets, Nats, Pirates, Rangers, Red Sox, Reds & Royals
Ten teams you will only see once: Angels, Cardinals, D-Backs, Dodgers, Orioles, Padres, Rockies, Tigers, Twins and White Sox

there are 21 night games, 9 day games

your 'double header' days both include the Yankees and Phillies, but not playing each other.

have a safe trip!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Best of luck and safe travels!
> 
> Pro tip: when you visit the ancient, hallowed grounds of Fenway Park, try not to sit here:


I've been to Fenway once and my seat was very close to that!


----------



## mntlvr23 (Sep 26, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> If it's possible I'll try to catch up with you when you're charging before / after the Marlins game!
> 
> For hotels, I'm assuming you've picked hotels with charging, right?


Great - yep, the first hotel in Ohio had a free Tesla Destination charger. Starting today at 90%. (And free breakfast for a whopping $59)


----------



## mntlvr23 (Sep 26, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Best of luck and safe travels!
> 
> Pro tip: when you visit the ancient, hallowed grounds of Fenway Park, try not to sit here:


Lol - Actually the Red Sox spotted us some comp tickets


----------



## mntlvr23 (Sep 26, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> @mntlvr23 - because baseball is a game of stats, here's some tidbits on your trip
> 
> Three times you will see a team on back to back days: Mariners, Cubs and Rays
> 
> ...


Melinda, thank you, that is great stuff. I had only taken that as far as which teams we would see the most and how many times we would see the nationals. Your stats might just make our blog. Thanks again !!!!!!!!!


----------

